# starting trees



## Tom Henson (Dec 12, 2001)

Can anyone help me get started in how to start oaks, hickory walnuts etc. from seed to plant 8 acres of ground? I want to sell the trees later. Is it possible to do this without education or training? I have been planting trees on my hunting ground for 10 yrs. The deer ( hooved rats as someone called them,) have taken their toll.
I've had to protect my trees with chicken wire 4 ft tall. 
The 8 acres has very few deer visits. Have been buying stock from county extension office. Need to know correct way to winter over starts if you start trees in above groung conainers .I live in michigan.


----------



## Jay Banks (Dec 13, 2001)

Are you planning to be a production nursery? Will you be setting out rows of whips to grow out? You can order whips to set out from several sources.

One is

www.musserforests.com

If you are collection seeds you want to make sure you are collecting viable seeds (ones that will germinate). You can plant them in 6inch pots in the fall and let them sprout. Then plas the pots in a shallow furrow and mulch for the winter. You can protect the tops from being browsed by deer with a cloche of chiken wire over top.


----------

